# Not plumbing but what a tool GERMAN



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/L3j6HaAieEU?rel=0


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about, I need a smaller version.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> That's what I'm talking about, I need a smaller version.


I want a bigger one!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I want a bigger one!


Hmmm...that reads a bit different than I intended. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Hmmm...that reads a bit different than I intended. :laughing:


That's what she said....


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My wife needs one of those !!!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW ! I like it !
I wonder how many unskilled jobs that equipment replaced ?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> WOW ! I like it !
> I wonder how many unskilled jobs that equipment replaced ?


If it were here, it would be how many undocumented immigrant jobs would it replace?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> If it were here, it would be how many undocumented immigrant jobs would it replace?


In Idaho the guys and gals in the " Alternative Sentencing " program do all the litter pick up and weed whacking along the roads. 
Do it or sit in jail your choice.:laughing:

In California they have " CalTrans " workers make up to 6 figures with over time and a full retirement and health plan, cleaning the streets and medians.

It was very common to see 4 or 5 guys leaning on a shove with one poor fella doing all thew work :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

At 0:55 the machine was leaving "Brazilians" behind.... :laughing:

Cool stuff, we're seeing a lot of equipment like that being used on the roads around here...

Saw one of these last summer that can mow the highway median 20' wide in a single pass... Side wings fold up for transport...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> At 0:55 the machine was leaving "Brazilians" behind.... :laughing:
> 
> Cool stuff, we're seeing a lot of equipment like that being used on the roads around here...
> 
> Saw one of these last summer that can mow the highway median 20' wide in a single pass... Side wings fold up for transport...


That's what we use around these parts to mow our front yards, takes about 2 hours to finish...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> That's what we use around these parts to mow our front yards, takes about 2 hours to finish...


Everything is bigger in Texas.... :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That's what she said.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas.... :laughing:


The parts that count anyways...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm genetically Texan.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Remember that Texans are just a bunch of folks from Connecticut that ran out of room.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moses_Austin


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Remember that Texans are just a bunch of folks from Connecticut that ran out of room.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moses_Austin



I guess they left the little folks in Connecticut. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Remember that Texans are just a bunch of folks from Connecticut that ran out of room.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moses_Austin


The grandfather of Texas!!! He knew where gods country was!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Speaking of Germans and their machines; Am I the only one who finds this advertising campaign to be in poor taste?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I guess they left the little folks in Connecticut. :laughing:


Nah... We were just glad they finally left...

Kinda like the in-laws that comes to visit, then they stay too long...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Speaking of Germans and their machines; Am I the only one who finds this advertising campaign to be in poor taste?


You might have something there... :whistling2:
I'm seeing it!:yes:


----------

